# Safety harness for a stand facing the tree



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 18, 2013)

What harness if any do they make for a stand facing the tree.Some co-workers use a climbing harness,if so are they safe.


----------



## little rascal (Nov 19, 2013)

*I like this,*

used this when I learned about rappelling long time ago.

http://www.animatedknots.com/harness/index.php


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, climbing harnesses are safe....that's what they are built for.  That would probably be your best option for facing the stand and they attach in the front.


----------

